# My sheep will be safe!!



## Kasidy (Oct 20, 2002)

I know the folks on this thread will love this:

My neighbor called today. Our properties adjoin, but houses are 3/4 miles apart. She was all excited to have a new puppy---had not had a dog for many years because she didn't want to build a fence around the house yard and feels that tying up a dog is cruel. So she got a Pyrenees puppy. Because "You have all those sheep and I can let the dog run loose since I know you would love it if my dog comes over because she would keep your sheep safe." 

I was speechless for a few minutes, then let fly with both barrels. I sincerely hope I got through to her and never have to let fly with .22 barrels!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

? I f the pup is good with sheep (there is a learning curve to that I know) maybe you could let her feed the dog and pay for its medical expenses and leave him with your sheep?

She sounds weird though.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Ummmm ... My first concern is the age of that puppy! Then I wonder about ... pardon please ... her sanity. She wanted a dog without having the means of protecting it and she got a puppy to roam *at will *even on your property with your livestock?

Now from your position, it may well be you get a good-working LGD for your sheep; then again, if it turns out to be problematic, who is liable (the owner of the dog or the one who "let" that dog run on their property)?

..............This is not something I would be comfortable with; however, I do hope it works out well for you as you sound quite positive about it.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

People are weird. My neighbors thought I would be happy about their dog coming over too whenever it wants because I have goats and it's a herding dog breed. Heck no!


----------



## 355946 (Mar 23, 2013)

..............This is not something I would be comfortable with; however, I do hope it works out well for you as you sound quite positive about it.[/QUOTE]

I think the OP thought it was ridiculous but another poster was more hopeful. I too would put a stop to this right away!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I too have a neighbor that lets her dogs come VISIT me and pee all over my plants and porches. I have asked her not to let them run. She keeps telling me that they like to visit me and protect me! BS ! I guess I have to keep calling her to come get her dogs all 5. Then I will start driving them to the pound.


----------



## Kasidy (Oct 20, 2002)

I know that most of you have had really good luck with guard dogs---But I have also read about how they need to be raised with sheep and both species need to be comfortable with the other. I can just imagine the horrified reaction of my sheep if a strange dog turned up in their midst! 
I have raised sheep (in coyote country) for 35 years with never a predator loss because of our really good fences. I just hope for the sake of the neighbor's dog that the fences keep her out. And that the neighbor reads a few articles about how livestock guardian dogs are raised and trained and then invests in a good yard fence of her own!


----------

